# Easter eggs?



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

So I haven't heard any rumblings about hidden easter eggs on these cars.... anyone know of any? I'm talking about holding a couple random buttons for a few seconds and then all of the sudden you have little goodies to play with. 

My SRT8 had a few. If you held the audio mode and compass buttons on the steering wheel for about 5 seconds, it unlocked a whole 'nother information center screen with several menu's and gauges and such.

Another was holding the trip reset button for a few seconds until it displayed an hour meter. Yes, an hour meter!

Another was several modes of traction control depending on how long you pushed the button down.

Cool stuff from Chrysler.... So do we have any? :question:


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

What a cool idea; I hope there are some.

The only trick I've found so far is to wait for 3 months and a day, and the XM Radio switches to a cool "preview" station instead of the hundred+ annoying stations originally available. :idiot:


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

The GTO has a sub set of menus that you can access if you know how to get to them. Displays precise RPMs, fuel remaining, voltage, etc. I wouldn't be surprised if the Cruze has one that is similar.



SRT8-to-Eco! said:


> Another was several modes of traction control depending on how long you pushed the button down.


Tell me more about this one. That sounds similar to a rumor that went around with the GTOs that was completely bogus.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

BucaMan said:


> What a cool idea; I hope there are some.
> 
> The only trick I've found so far is to wait for 3 months and a day, and the XM Radio switches to a cool "preview" station instead of the hundred+ annoying stations originally available. :idiot:


 And I thought I was the only one enjoying this!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Sounds more like diagnostic tools. When you say Easter Egg I'm thinking the guy from MK1 will come on the speakers going "TOASTY"!


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Sounds more like diagnostic tools. When you say Easter Egg I'm thinking the guy from MK1 will come on the speakers going "TOASTY"!


I agree. What you stumbled upon is how to admin rather than just be a user.


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

*Paging InsaneSpeed!*



Crewz said:


> I agree. What you stumbled upon is how to admin rather than just be a user.


Yes, agreed. If it was meant for the end user it'd be in the owner's manual.

Regardless of original intent of their function, my OP was inquiring if anyone knows of any. Pretty sure all cars have 'some' to some extent, just some are more publicly known than others. 

*Insane* - Do you have any knowledge of these on our Cruzes?


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

bvbull200 said:


> Tell me more about this one. That sounds similar to a rumor that went around with the GTOs that was completely bogus.


Tap it once, and it turns off traction control for straight line acceleration. Push and hold for a few seconds and it turns off ESP for more spirited driving where the yaw rate is ignored and it allows drifting, donuts, etc. (Not that anyone would ever do such activity!)


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

SRT8-to-Eco! said:


> Tap it once, and it turns off traction control for straight line acceleration. Push and hold for a few seconds and it turns off ESP for more spirited driving where the yaw rate is ignored and it allows drifting, donuts, etc. (Not that anyone would ever do such activity!)


Trailblazer is like that with TC and Stabilitrac... I haven't tried, but can only assume this one is, as well...

Mike


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

If you hold the TC button for a bit, it also turns off Stabilitrak (Confirmed, I've done it, lol)


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Those are sports cars that have tide functions. The cobalt ss also had stuff like that but not on regular models. I highly doubt that the Cruze has anything like that.


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

Memphis said:


> Those are sports cars that have tide functions. The cobalt ss also had stuff like that but not on regular models. I highly doubt that the Cruze has anything like that.


Trailblazer? Chrysler 300? A big engine does not a sports car make.

The diagnostic menu could be beneficial to any level of vehicle, so I would not be surprised to find it on the Cruze.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

The trailblazer has the traction control button just like every other GM car. You press it and it disables traction control. You hold it down and it disables stability control. 

Again all GM cars have that. Only performance cars have the mentioned added features. 

The Chrysler mentioned was an SRT8. Re read the posts son!


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

Do not hold the TC button down for 30 seconds!


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*Farmer Fran*



> Do not hold the TC button down for 30 seconds!


And why not?


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

dennisu said:


> *Farmer Fran*
> 
> 
> And why not?


Cross-forum joke. Sorry.


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

Farmer Fran said:


> Do not hold the TC button down for 30 seconds!





Farmer Fran said:


> Cross-forum joke. Sorry.


That joke has lost its luster over there, but it certainly got a chuckle out of me here.

Well played.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*Farmer Fran*

Then let us in on the joke.


----------

